# New 8' Boss Super Duty Plow for sale



## snowpushers (Dec 13, 2014)

New 8' Super Duty Boss Plow for sale, with controller. Never used came off of 2021Chevy 2500 truck. Asking $5,000.00. Located in Skillman, New Jersey.


----------

